# Frage zum Fadenalgenvernichter!



## samorai (23. März 2014)

Hallo!
Ich benutze Fadenalgenvernichter mit Sauerstoff versetzt um Teich nach den Winter zu reinigen, dabei hebt mir der Sauerstoff allen Dreck an, der im Winter oder Spätherbst in den Teich gefallen ist.
  Um die __ Frösche nicht bei der Winterruhe zu stören. Wird erst später der Schlammsauger eingesetzt, wenn Frosch und Co aufgetaucht sind.
Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob er auch bei Bakterien einen Gewissen Schaden anrichtet???
Oder was ein gutes währe, er rüttelt die Bakterien auf und befördert sie in den Filter ?

mfg Ron!


----------



## mitch (24. März 2014)

Hi Ron,

such mal bei Google nach: izumi fadenalgenvernichter sauerstoff Bestandteile


* defekter Link entfernt *
‎
  


www.schukoi.de/artikel_bilder/dat/1236011158.pdf


 

schau mal das genau an:  12. Umweltspezifische Angaben an  ==> andere schädliche Wirkungen 

wenn deine Bakterien aquatische Lebewesen sind, dann werden sie es nicht überleben


----------



## rease (24. März 2014)

Hey Ron,

ich weiß nicht so recht. Bin wirklich kein Fan von irgendwelcher Chemie im Teich. Würde im zweifelfall immer davon abraten.

Vorallem wozu das ganze?! Wenn du deine __ Frösche nicht stören willst, warte doch mit der Teichreinigung  

Grüße


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (24. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich kenne das Produkt nicht und kann auch nichts dazu sagen. Chemie im Wasser mit Lebewesen finde ich eh immer sehr bedenklich. Wenn ich mir das Sicherheitsdatenblatt durchlese unter Punkt 12 - Umweltspezifische Angaben und sehe, dass es zu Wasserstoffperoxid zerfällt, was nichts anderes als ein Desinfektionsmittel ist, dann leuten bei mir die Alarmglocken. Sicherlich ist es nicht so sehr aggresiv wie Chlor und zerfällt relativ schnell zu Wasser und Sauerstoff, aber es bleibt dennoch ein Desinfektionsmittel.

Klar gibt es Leute die 3%iges Wasserstoffperoxid in ihr Aquarium zugeben, aber das sind dann auch kontrollierbare Mengen im 5 bis 20ml Bereich. Mir wäre es zu riskant, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass man das gut dosieren kann.

PS: Meine __ Frösche sind schonwieder seit 3 Tagen aktiv am quaken.


----------



## samorai (24. März 2014)

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten!
Habe alles gelesen und dazu gelernt.
Hier wird es wieder kühler,WE sollen die Temps dann wieder steigen. Schwein gehabt habe nur die Hälfte gemacht, okay dann warte ich mal.

mfg Ron!


----------



## laolamia (24. März 2014)

moin!

ein satz hat sich bei  mir eingebrannt...war es von karsten?!
er ging in etwa so..."mit etwas reinkippen kann man nichts rausholen"


----------



## Andyzx12r (24. März 2014)

Ich muss jetzt mal Nachfragen: da ich die Tage auch mit dem Schlammsauger rumhantieren wollte.
Z.Z seit sollte man nicht saugen im Teich weil die __ Frösche noch drin sind?


----------



## samorai (24. März 2014)

Hallo Andreas!
Gewissermaßen sind sie eigentlich immer drin, z.Z. aber abgetaucht und überwintern am / im Teichgrund. Erst ab Wassertemperaturen zw. 14-16 Grad tauchen sie wieder auf und quaken.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Andyzx12r (24. März 2014)

Hallo Ron,
hmmm kann ich jetzt oder kann ich jetzt nicht?
Bei mir quacken die eigentlich nie....
ich wollte gern die Flachwasserzone schon mal absaugen...


----------



## samorai (24. März 2014)

Flachwasserzone ist kein Teichgrund. Denke mal da wird sich kein Frosch aufhalten.

mfg Ron!


----------



## dragsterrobby (25. März 2014)

Moin,
doch doch, bei mir sind die __ Frösche auch im flachen Wasser und zwar unter Wasser ca. 65-70cm.!


----------

